

Show HN: A virtual machine designed for programming workshops - jpdlla
https://github.com/jpadilla/juicebox

======
voltagex_
Why Python 2 over Python 3?

~~~
jpdlla
I felt like if I installed Python 3 I'd still need Python 2 around. Didn't
have a solid setup for supporting both and still being able to use
virtualenvwrapper et al. I think I can just wrap some aliases like
mkvirtualenv2.7 and mkvirtualenv3.3. Any better ideas are welcome.

~~~
Alex3917
How about pyenv (not to be confused with pyvenv), and pyenv-virtualenv? They
are designed for solving this problem.

------
ridruejo
If you want to do the same but with native installers, here is a good
collection
[https://bitnami.com/stacks/infrastructure](https://bitnami.com/stacks/infrastructure)

(disclaimer, I am one of the cofounders :)

------
mitchi
Are there more of these with more languages and tools?

